# First Grey Squirrel in a While :)



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Got this nice young grey squirrel while out for a walk at my old stomping grounds. Frame for this hunt was the @MikmaqWarrior Small Mouth Bass with Usopp White 5/8"x3/8"x8.5" (Dimensions courtesy of @Island made ). Hadn't been there in a while as the critters were becoming a little too aware of my presence and I wanted to let it settle down. There were a couple fox squirrels I was following that were playing chase in the tree tops, when I spotted this fella working his way slowly through the trees nipping at buds. He had no idea I was on the path below looking for an opening between the branches. As I side stepped to find my shot, he obliged me by moving up the tree a hair and pausing to gauge a hop to the next tree. I knew I only had a few seconds, I drew back lined him up and sent a 5/8" marble flying at him at mach speed - connecting right at the base of the ear. He came down in a silent bundle before crashing to the forest floor, dead on impact. The shot was about 12 yards up on a 45°ish angle. Very happy with this, he's going to make a fine meal but for now he's going in the freezer until I get another 2 to properly fill the crock pot. 

Thanks for looking guys, happy hunting!

- Chef









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Nice shooting bro...I'm glad you are enjoying the SMB inspired shooter I made...the SMB is an amazing frame, but I can't take the design credit...it's a Fearn Forks design (Tony the slinger). I purchased one from him and I fell in love with it so i asked him if I could make one and he said sure. So I did, and added my own spin on it..like band grooves and contour the whole frame...and tear dropping the forks

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

ummm, bbqed squirrel, or squirrel dumplins. nice shooting.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Nice shooting! And that’s a killer setup!


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice shooting spot on ????????


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Sniper! Nice kill!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks guys! @Island made thanks again for passing on those dimensions good Lord do they ever send a sleeping pill! :]

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

hey Bushpotchef what squirell taste like,the snapping turtles they reckon taste like fish chicken so do our crocs mate.are they red meat i no nothing about them have a good day robbo


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

robbo said:


> hey Bushpotchef what squirell taste like,the snapping turtles they reckon taste like fish chicken so do our crocs mate.are they red meat i no nothing about them have a good day robbo


It's a meat all its own but the way I make it in the crock pot after being sauced and rolled up in Pillsbury rolls with cheese & peppers - it's something akin to pulled chicken or pork. Delicious as anything. 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

What time are you having all of over for dinner?

Anyone from Indiana want to car pool?

Do you want to make it a pitch in? I can shoot whatever just tell me what you want me to bring.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

NSFC said:


> What time are you having all of over for dinner?
> 
> Anyone from Indiana want to car pool?
> 
> Do you want to make it a pitch in? I can shoot whatever just tell me what you want me to bring.


Hahaha wouldn't that be nice! I've often thought if we were able to have a forum get together we'd make it a cookout as well. 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

BushpotChef said:


> robbo said:
> 
> 
> > hey Bushpotchef what squirell taste like,the snapping turtles they reckon taste like fish chicken so do our crocs mate.are they red meat i no nothing about them have a good day robbo
> ...


Never had tree rat, but always wanted to try it.........I heard on an episode of the current "Alone " show, that they can have Typhus and ringworm, make a fella really sick ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > robbo said:
> ...


Thorough cooking is a must of course, but pigs can get trichanosis and you can catch that if not cooked well so there's dangers in everything lol

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Great shooting. Great set up. Great post! It was exciting to read.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

msturm said:


> Great shooting. Great set up. Great post! It was exciting to read.


Thanks for the kind words my friend! 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Pan fried squirrel


----------



## RebeccaPullmann (Apr 15, 2021)

Never eaten squirrel, is it delicious?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

RebeccaPullmann said:


> Never eaten squirrel, is it delicious?


It can be. My mother prepared it like fried chicken. It helps if the squirrel is young, they tend to get tough as they get older. Older squirrels are good Southern style in dumplings. Just cook until the meat is easily separated from the bones before adding dumplings. Like most game, it can be pretty unappetizing if not properly prepared, but that's true of almost any meat.


----------



## Scrat (Apr 20, 2020)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > robbo said:
> ...


We used to eat a lot of them when I was a kid (in Arkansas) I think down south they tend to be more prone to the yucky stuff. My dad didn't like to hunt them until after a hard frost. Early in the fall you would tend to find a parasite called "wolves" under the skin. I don't think they were dangerous to people, but they looked quite unappetizing to say the least.

We always cooked them well and never had any issues. Taste pretty good fried low and slow and then simmered in gravy. I'll have to try chef's crockpot technique one of these days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat (Apr 20, 2020)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > robbo said:
> ...


We used to eat a lot of them when I was a kid (in Arkansas) I think down south they tend to be more prone to the yucky stuff. My dad didn't like to hunt them until after a hard frost. Early in the fall you would tend to find a parasite called "wolves" under the skin. I don't think they were dangerous to people, but they looked quite unappetizing to say the least.

We always cooked them well and never had any issues. Taste pretty good fried low and slow and then simmered in gravy. I'll have to try chef's crockpot technique one of these days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RebeccaPullmann (Apr 15, 2021)

Well, now I want to try a squirrel, lol. Anything fried tastes good, but I never even thought about eating a squirrel before. I will have to look up some recipes online...
My husband used to kill them before, but he stopped doing it for some reason. Since then we started having squirrel problems, there were too many of them digging holes in our backyard...
It was too late for us to get rid of them, and I called squirrel removal guys that did it.
The next one I see, I will cook.


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Nice shot! Invasive species like greys are definitely vermin ower here... along wi' mink.


----------



## Plinko Calmie (Mar 8, 2021)

I like to pressure cook and then fry. I had some bacon gravy already so I used that as my wet and used cornmeal as the dry, then fried crispy.


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 7, 2021)

Chicken fried, simmered in gravy and served over a bed of rice with hot, homemade biscuits, Mmmm-Mmm!


----------

